# Best Bang for My Buck



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I am sure this question has been asked before.
I am looking to get a PENN casting reel for surf fishing. What model would be my best bet as far as easy to cast but holds enough line to handle big reds or a desent shark. It will mainly be used to fish for reds, but if a shark picks it up all the better. I was thinking a senator 4/0. Whats yalls input on this reel as far as castability and capacity. I was tinking of puting it on an 11 ft Tica rod. Pelican and baygal had a simular set up this past weekend a i really like the rod asfar as back bone and liteness.

Josh


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you are going to focus on the reds, go to a Penn 535gs. Excellent casting setup when paired with an OM12Heavy or similar. It's a common combo around Hatteras (huge drum fishery). If you want to handle sharks and still enjoy the reds, the Penn 555gs is for you. Not going to stop the 8ft+ crowd, but way more castable than a 4/0.

If you are going to put in any amount of time casting, the Tica will likely be a disappointment to you. The rings in the guides have been separating in a bad way. If, on the other hand, you only fish a couple weeks a year, go for it.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info man. I am new to the game of surf fishing and do not know much about the durability of the gear on the market. I know you get what you pay for and the tica brand new i can get on ebay for under 70 bucks. 

The 555 looks like a good reel, thanks for the info, looks a little easier to cast then a 4/0. 

Josh


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I would say the 555GS is a very good choice. If you mag it it will be even easier. A 4/0 is a real good choice as well. I would say if yo uare just starting out go with the 555 and mag it though.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Josh,

Here's the thread where the reels, etc. were recently discussed:
http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=5426

Got the bug, heh? I'm partial to sand between my toes, too!

BayGal

ps. We're both peeling from too much sun Monday...how 'bout you?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

not really peeling, my darn lips were sunburnt though that hurt.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

For those of us who are budget conscious - a 12' Oceam Master and a Penn Jigmaser reel. Available as a combo at Bass Pro shop. Use one of the 20% discount coupons that appear in last years TP&W guide. (The BP shop in Dallas was even kind enough to load it with line and a free Red Drum Leader.)

It casts great and holds plenty of line. ( A little skimpy on the line for Kayaking - but still enough to get it out there.) The casting has been great. In fact I've only used spinning reels up to this point - and I've been pleased with how well I've been casting.

Tight line ...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

555gs, easy to cast, sharks up to 5'. Matches up good with a 12' OM or tica


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

*hands down*

555GS...take it from another newbie, I love mine. Like everyone says coupled with a 12' OM, you can't beat the setup.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Best Bang for you buck is a Jigmaster 500L unless you can find a Jigmaster 505HSL in good shape on Ebay for cheap.
Penn is/has made three reels with identical capacities. Here are how they stack up.

500L jigmaster- 400 yds 30# mono/decent drag/bushing for spool bearings/old style Penn frame with Bakelite sideplates/has been catching fish for longer than anyone here has been fishing.

505HSL jigmaster - 400 yds 30# mono/same drag as the 500L/two ball bearing on the spool/Same frame as the 500L with a bronze ring added to the outside of the sideplate/higher speed retrieve than the 500L/discontinued, so you got to buy used.

555 GS- 400 yds 30# mono/a slightly better drag than the Jigmasters/four ball bearings for the spool/one piece graphite frame/Even higher speed retrieve than the 505HSL/almost double the price of a 500L

The 555 will do slightly better casting than the 505 which will do slightly better than the 500L. The difference in casting performance of all three isn't that much.
I would take any of the three reels for casting in the surf and feel comfortable going after things up to about 6 ft sharks. I've caught bigger on a 500L, but that had a lot of luck involved.
The Gs555 is a upgrade over the 505HSL which is a upgrade over the 500L. But there really isn't that much difference in performance between the three. There is a substantial price difference.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Wow! That is all I have to say about that rundown, can you ask for anything more than that? I like the 113hlw and 115s personally but I dont cast them much either. I would use spectra on them all and usually jetski the baits out(shhhh).


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*Depending on your reel of choice*

THere are several ways to tune them up, or make them more castable.

Shoot me a note when you make your finial decision on the reel and I will pass along some pertentant tips for it.

All of the above mentioned choices are good ones. I however after using the Jigmasters more prefer the 555 over them just about hands down. I still use the Jigmasters but not nearly as often.

Ocean Master has my vote on a good rod for the money also. I have used them to land some decent fish but also casted with them in tournamants. They wil handle just about anything you can.

LAter,
SR


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A couple of points I should make clear about what I recommended. 
I still have a few jigmasters, both the 500L and the 505HSL, that I fish with occasionally. But my main reel for that size tackle is a GS555 with 30# mono. Its definitely a better casting reel than the jigmaster, but is it enough better to make it the best bang for the buck? Nope, because of the price.
The 4/0L or 4/0LW will certainly work, but IMHO its more reel than is needed for reds, with the occasional shark thrown in. Now if its mainly for sharks, with a occasional red thrown in. Up grade to the biggest reel you can cast. Just depends on what you are after and how deep your pocket is.
Tica and Ocean Master both make a great 12' rod. The Pinnacle Shoreline classic 11' 6" is also a very good casting rod that is in the same class, that might be a little less money.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I think one thing we have all failed to mention is what a bennifit it is to be able to put your hands on things and get the feel before you buy. That is how I wound up with the OM's. Gundoctor let me hold and take a look at it and I imediately fell in love. I am in LaMarque. I don't know where you are but if you are close and want to we can meet up and I will let you take a look at my setups and get a feel for what we are talking about. I am sure that I am not the only one here that would be willing to do this. I have 3 OM's one with a Daiwa 50HSD (very similar to 555GS) one with a Penn 3/0 and one with an Okuma Convector. If you want to take a look first hand let me know.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

AMEN BROTHER SHARKY
Neverenough, If you happen to be at the PINS BumRun next weekend, there will be all kinds of rigs set up and a lot of people that will probably let you try some of them out, just to see what you are, and are not, going to like.
Trying it before you buy, is always the best way to save the money you would loose trying to get rid of something that don't work for you.

http://robstruelies.com/bboard/viewtopic.php?p=3755#3755


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I think that there is a casting competition going on on Bolivar or Hi this weekend as well.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Thankyou to everyone for the great info. I am going to have to make it out to one of the runs but i doubt pins. My little ranger will not make it down that beach. I would love to do a bum run anyone got room for a rider and pehaps a surf rig i can use for the weekend ill split the gas. 

Pam, Bob yall going to make this one it would be a great time to test out the rig you got. Just got done eating some of the halibut you gave me, it was great with the beer batter. 
Josh


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

You are most welcome. I hope we have helped.I am myself without a 4x4. I do however fish the dike in TexasCity quite a bit and the redfish should start running hot and heavy here pretty quick. You are welcome to come on out and fish with me. I have plenty of rigs for the both of us. here is my email drop me a line if you want to give it a shot sometime.

[email protected]


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Neverenough, Check your PM


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Josh,

Glad ya liked the halibut!

We're probably gonna still be trying to get the livewell working tomorrow. Dang thing! See thread on TTMB---replaced it, and it hums but won't pump water.

May go out in the morning with artificials---who knows! I'd just as soon hit the beach and work on the boat during the week.

With all this talk about reels, I'm thinking I may ask Bob to make the 4/0 "his reel" and get me a 555. I'd love to hook up with someone and try one out.

Maybe next weekend we should mosey down to High Island--see if some of these guys will be there, and try to hook a red while we get a first hand view of their rigs.

I love Sam's Beach but I'm tired of getting skunked--all I caught was a sunburn!

Let us hear from ya, and any others that may be going to High Island next weekend. Might get an "impromptu gathering" going! I got halibut!

Pam


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Mosey on down to PINS for the BumRun. I'll have a 555 that you can look at. I'll even let you cast it a time or two so you can see if you like it.
I talked to Josh a few minutes ago and he is going to ride down there with me.
Surfside used to be one of my favorite beaches, but now its Gorda or HI, unless I'm going somewhere for a BumRun.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

When is the bum run again? I will be on the beach two weekends from now 25th I think. I am sure you can make it to 15 or 20 with your ranger and I am also sure on a busy weekend like that you can wave someone over for a tow out of the sand.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

BumRun is this next weekend. I'll be there sometime Sat morning and leave Sunday afternoon, got to be home in time for Justin to make school next Monday.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Argo said:


> When is the bum run again? I will be on the beach two weekends from now 25th I think. I am sure you can make it to 15 or 20 with your ranger and I am also sure on a busy weekend like that you can wave someone over for a tow out of the sand.


souds like fun, been stuck at SLP I dug i rocked it, i used boards and still sat there for and hour or more until some guy was nice enough to pull me out i cant tell you how many people just flew right by waving back like i was just camping out in the middle of the path.

Josh


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> souds like fun, been stuck at SLP I dug i rocked it, i used boards and still sat there for and hour or more until some guy was nice enough to pull me out i cant tell you how many people just flew right by waving back like i was just camping out in the middle of the path.
> 
> Josh


 pretty much the same experience here. but usually found someone willing to help. during the early part of the year, the sand is mostly moist and compact. once summer hit, there was a lot more patches of soft sugar sand. in the summer i usually get on the sand at the water tower.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

So are there two "tournaments" this weekend down there? I am betting the surf is going to be rather large for yaking baits out. Ivan should throw off a pretty good swell that will be here by the end of the week now that it is in the gulf.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Anybody got any input on the Daiwa Beefstick 12' 20-40# rod. catfish supply has the on sale for a great price. Hows the back bone and action on these rods campared to say a 12' tica


Josh


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I do not know that rod first hand. I would say that it is not comparable to a Tica simply because it is a glass rod and the Tica is graphite. I do have a couple of UglyStiks that I still fish with and I like them just fine. They just don't compare to a graphite rod. Graphite is a bunch lighter for one thing. Graphite is also faster which means longer casts.


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

I agree with the two most popular sugestions that have been made. I own two of the jigmaster ocean master 12' set ups and they are great if you mag them to keep them under control while casting. If given my choice of what to go with on a budget it would be that set up or change it to the 555gs those reels are great all around surf reels. again I would mag it though for better cast control. The tica is an excellent rod for the money and some like them better than they do the ocean master rods.

Ramon


----------

